# Stream Overlay input browser source



## iqbalmind (May 12, 2020)

iqbalmind submitted a new resource:

Stream Overlay input browser source - Animated Stream overlay  widget included Lower Third, Social, waiting, be right back and etc



> *Stream Overlay Html&Css*
> Contain Lower Third, Social Media, Please Waiting and be right back. I've created what you need in stream without After Effect, Media, Video, etc for OBS with Html and CSS for lightweight use.
> 
> *How To Use*
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------

